# Bose Retrofit - Is it worth it?



## jd2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

I recently purchased a '57 reg TT with 2,000 miles. It had the perfect spec, with the exception of the Bose system. Initially I thought I would just live without it, but one of my friends has an A4 convertible with the Bose and it sounds much better than my TT. I've seen loads of 'Bose' components on ebay so, provided I can get all the components cheap enough (i.e. less than £300 - £400) is it worth retrofitting the Bose system?

Could the Bose sub be used on its own with a normal amp or is it closely matched with the Bose amp? Any other suggestions?

Many thanks,

James


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not worth it, even if it was £50. BOSE is very poor in the TT


----------



## jd2 (Jul 14, 2008)

To be honest, before doing the deal on the car I purchased I compared it to another TT with the Bose and I wasn't that impressed with it. However, it seems to be a very popular option and it sounded great in the A4 so I just assumed it was set up badly in the car I tested it in. Maybe I haven't missed out afterall!


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

I quite like the BOSE on mine and glad i specced it...but have no frame of reference really...depends what type of music you listen to i guess...not sure id go to the hastle of retrofitting...if you can get it done around the option price go for it...any more its not worth it...

Personally Im into all of that Hippity Hop nonesense...'throw your guns in the air' etc so its a treat...

S


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Its not worth it, even if it was £50. BOSE is very poor in the TT


Not sure about £50, think I would pay that for it, not a penny more mind 

Otherwise I agree. The Mk2 Bose system is very poor IMO. (loved it in the Mk1 and a Alfa 147 I had though)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well..........

for £40 you can buy the grill covers and the sound will be just about as good.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Well..........
> 
> for £40 you can buy the grill covers and the sound will be just about as good.


 :lol: :lol: Good man! Saved me a tenner then


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I have Bose in my TT and had it in my MK1 aswell.

The Mk1's system wiped the floor with the new one and I wouldn't spec it again.

Having said that for some reason I reckon it helps re-sale, but doesn't add any value to the re-sale. It's all about the branding if you ask me, but it's not about the sound quality which is what it should be about!!! :lol:


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

What do you think the difference between the MK1 and MK2 Bose system is then?.I must admit,on my test drive of the TTS,i fiddled with the Bose system,and i felt like i was trying to dial in loads of Bass,to give it some depth etc,but it wasnt as strong as My RS4s system.I was a tad dissapointed wiith it,but specced it all the same.Would a change of speakers help,or is it more amp/power related.I was expecting it to blow me away with sound quality, as the TT is only a small car,but it didnt [smiley=bigcry.gif] .I also found Bose in Porsches to be excellent as well,so whats up with the TTs Bose system?,regards, SIMON. :?:


----------



## jd2 (Jul 14, 2008)

If the Bose system isn't that great then what's the solution? I don't want an aftermarket headunit and don't particularly want to stick a big sub in the boot! I liked the idea of the Bose system because it was 'stealth' (with the exception of the Bose logo on the speaker grilles!)


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I can only echo the comments of others. On the Mk1 the Bose is very good and there is a definate difference between it and the standard spec. On the MkII I only noticed a slight difference between Bose and the standard but must admit I didnt have a great chance to play with it.

I would recommend to head off to one to the meets and listen to someones Bose and make a decision yourself - everyone is different. It might make more sense for you to retro fit something other then Bose.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I specced Bose on mine after comparing the two in the showroom. I thought the Bose system had better tonal clarity.
Having had the car since september, I know the Bass definition is wanting. Whats interesting though is that I thought the speakers sounded better when the door is open than when the car is enclosed. This makes me think there might be a speaker phasing problem but I have no means to verify this.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think the BOSE on the MKI is better - agree. 
However the std system on the MKII is better than it was on the MKI.
I dont think BOSE is any worse, its just the std system is better making the option pointless and not value for money.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> Otherwise I agree. The Mk2 Bose system is very poor IMO. (loved it in the Mk1 )


Ditto that.


----------



## jd2 (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I've heard enough - the Bose system is out! It was going to be tricky getting all the components and it's likely I would have had to get some from a main dealer so the total cost would probably have been in excess of £500!

Does anyone have an aftermarket solution fitted? I really dont want to change the headunit. How about amping the original speakers? The less trim that needs to be removed, the better!

Thanks for all your advice.

James


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Go to your local ICE specialist (not Hellfrauds), by simply upgrading the speakers you should be able to get closer to what you want sound wise.


----------



## jd2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Is the headunit powerful enough to power a decent set of aftermarket speakers? Also, aren't the front speakers made up of 3 components?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm chuffed with my BOSE - but have never compared it to the standard set up.

Would agree, in comparison to A3 standard unit I had previously, there is little *(but some)* difference.


----------



## bagwell (Feb 29, 2008)

the BOSE -- its the worst sounding 'premium' car stereo I've heard in about 5 years.

virtually no bass...a 2006 A4 loaner car killed the TT's Bose radio.
+ the Q7 loaner I had could make my ear drums bleed it was so loud.

1 solution is a small sub, but I hate to tie in to the existing system.


----------



## jd2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Has no one on here installed an aftermarket sound system yet? Would be good to get some hints or see some pics!


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

I think its the headunit that lets the BOSE system down. Change that and you'll see a significant improvement.

Also it sounds a lot better if you use the Aux in or CD to listen to music rather than just listening to the radio. There is a noticible difference in clarity.

However in your situation, you will probably do better by getting a different set up that will cost a fraction of the price of BOSE, and it will probably sound just as good if not better.


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

What kind of music is everyone listening to because, and i am no expert, anything R&B, Hiphop ish makes my ears bleed with bass turned up...love it...

S


----------



## oli660 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting an aftermarket speaker/amp/sub combo but i've no idea where to go to get it done. I'm happy to spend £1000-1500 and i've just specced the Sat Nav Plus.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jd2 said:


> Has no one on here installed an aftermarket sound system yet? Would be good to get some hints or see some pics!


Mark225 has, do a search and you will find a good post detailing what to do - or what he did.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Suge_K said:


> What kind of music is everyone listening to


In my TT I usually consider the Mrs (if she's with me) but for myself I like proggy house and trance (labels like Anjunabeats, Audio Therapy, Baroque, SOG, Forensic, Global Underground etc, etc) but also like some rock / old goth music like The Damned and The Mission - what the hell, I like loads of stuff - the BOSE in the TT makes it so much better.

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Whoops, slightly 'off topic' now, sorry guys


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am currently collecting a lot of Kenwood stuff to replace all the factory fit stuff, as my feelings echo above plus 
poor SatNav and shite Ipod connection ( none at all )

My shopping list is 8220 - Head unit
2 x 10" shallow fit subs to go behind each seat in custom enclosures
2 x 2 way compenents for each door and rear fill
2 x digital amps nice and powerful but small enough to fit in the spare wheel well

All this will be hidden behind the factory grills the only clue being it will say Kenwood instead of BOSE


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Rob - sorry ive not been in touch mate, going away tomorrow so everythings been a bit all over the place...will give you a bell when im back if you still have it?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone fitted aftermarket speakers to the standard Symphony II setup?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Bose? probably not worth it, It doesn't work out of the box. You probably won't like it, I do but then I also like pineapples, especially if they're pink. get something else.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

My Bose system with my RNS-E 2010 headunit sound awesome! Bose mic fitted in the headlining is awesome, and the TT without Bose is a defo no no! I'm talking about the bose system with the 13 speakers, for total SS. Kenwoood is junk in a TT. Fit Kenwood in a ford, or peugeot in TT its a different class. The cabin space of the TT Mk2 was designed with the bose system. ie door cards which bounce the sound off, and the centre speaker which is fitted in such a way to push sound out the front dash.
Its always folk who don't have the bose fitted who bang on about it. Also bose cars sell for way more than non bose. I mean who wants standard car speakers!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I didn't have Bose in the V6 but do have it in the TTS (just happened to be fitted and when buying used, it wasn't a deal breaker).

I personally wouldn't bother with it if speccing new. Can't say it's noticably better or worse than the standard fit I had in the V6.

There again, I'm not really a fan of Bose in any situation...


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Does the standard system have a front centre speaker or not? I am buying a used 3.2 V6 TT the garage has 2. One 58 plate without the Bose and 36000 miles on or a 07 plate with the Bose with 46000 miles on? the 58 plate is £500 more? what should I do? is it better to get the bose in the older car with more miles on or not have Bose but with a year newer car? Please help me TT folk!


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

B&O my friend, my A5cab had B&O and if I'm honest I really miss it !

B&O had it all, go listen to an A5 with B&O and you will see what I mean.

Of course you can't compensate for the natural acoustics of the TT, imho the Bose in my A3 was much better but the cabin was bigger and the sub was in the boot and not the bulkhead (I have a roadster)

I miss the B&O quality and sound stage it had in the A5


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just changed from a Mk2 with standard audio setup and iPod connect with a Dension, to a TTS with Bose and a Dension IPod connection, was expecting heavy bass and high power.........and it's sounds just like a Mk2 standard setup, have fiddled with every setting, thankfully it was part of the Black Edition spec and not something I spent out on. it's not bad, it's just not as good as it should be.

Then again a Yamaha soundbar kills a Bose sound bar for a quarter of the price, so I suppose it's no surprise really


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've got a new TT. Its got Bose in it. Got to say it sounds great. Can't fault it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jace said:


> B&O my friend, my A5cab had B&O and if I'm honest I really miss it !
> 
> B&O had it all, go listen to an A5 with B&O and you will see what I mean.
> 
> ...


I've got B&O in my Q5 and R8, stunning. The BOSE system in the TT is a total joke I've not experienced a car system any worse for many years (and I drive many cars). Even the standard system is good by comparison.


----------



## TJenkos (Mar 25, 2012)

Bose in our TT, not worth it at all. No better than any standard setup. Was pretty good in our MK1


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

I've noticed that a lot of people on here don't rate the BOSE and usually say its not got enough bass. I've listened to both and the quality of the sound is where it really makes it worth the money. The crispness and tone is much better with the Bose system.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dabz said:


> I've noticed that a lot of people on here don't rate the BOSE and usually say its not got enough bass. I've listened to both and the quality of the sound is where it really makes it worth the money. The crispness and tone is much better with the Bose system.


Audio is always very subjective, and I certainly do not have the best ear in the world, but for what is marketed as an upgrade system, and priced as such, it just does not live up to the billing in any shape or form, so many other in car systems are so much better.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

My 2 penneth it that Bose in the TT is a total joke for a "premium" car brand. Recently had my TT in with the dealer on 4 occasions and have had A5, A3 and A1 loaners.

The A1 was no worse, the A3 with Bose was no better than my Bose TT however the A5 with B&O system was much much better.

And I don't buy into the "It's the TT accoustics" crap either, I had a decent set-up on my old Pug 106 that was miles better than the Bose crap in my TT.

The TT audio definitely needs upgrading, but if you are going to go to the trouble then do NOT even look at Bose.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You don't think the fact that B&O costs about £6000 has anything to do with it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on the car. 
It was about £650 on the Q5 and £1k on the R8. So IMO comparable cost to that of the TT but x10001 times better.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I don't understand how some folk think the Bose has no bass.

I've had a fair amount of systems installed in years gone by and although the Bose is not quite JL W7 punchy, it's far from poor.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

I would never say the Bose is poor, i think thats a tad unfair, buts its no match for B&O though. The next TT will have B&O and i think that speeks volumes to be honest.

I have yet to hear the B&O in the new A3 but I bet it sounds great.

At the end of the day, as said many times on here, the sound set up is sujective and what sounds good to some may not sound great to others. I do think its not just the speakers though, the A5's sound processing had extra configuration for surround settings, it was this that added that something special to the A5's soundstage so to speak.

Any way just go sit in a few cars with different systems, no one but you can make the informed decission.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think many are missing the OPs original question - is a "BOSE" retro fit worth doing... that would be an emphatic no!
Go after market.

Not sure i agree with the speaker comment, speakers are fine and work well with other amps.
Also when doing comparisons it depends what or where you have come from. 10 years ago 720P would have looked fantastic, just doesn't now given better systems/option on the market.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> I think many are missing the OPs original question - is a "BOSE" retro fit worth doing... that would be an emphatic no!
> Go after market.
> 
> Not sure i agree with the speaker comment, speakers are fine and work well with other amps.
> *Also when doing comparisons it depends what or where you have come from.* 10 years ago 720P would have looked fantastic, just doesn't now given better systems/option on the market.


This is spot on IMO. I came from a 10 year old seat leon which had rubbish speakers and therefore the Bose in my car sounds amazing to me! However, if you are used to better sound systems then it probably does lack bass etc


----------



## daleski75 (Oct 4, 2012)

Got the Bose system in my TTS and too be honest it sounds flat and my old ford focus stereo blew it away, not worthy of the bose name too be honest.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Have to say, I have Bose in both the TTRS and Q7 and I think it's great. Correct amount of bass, clarity and crisp notes even at volumes that are almost unbearable!

Agree that B&O is another level, but when it's not offered I would still take Bose over a standard set up.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you tried or lived with a TT that has the standard setup....? I wager not.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Have you tried or lived with a TT that has the standard setup....? I wager not.


A good friend has the Mk2 TT roadster and I thought it wasn't as good, but still not a bad set up. Although with the roof down I'm not one for turning music up so that everyone else can here it!

Just IMO I would take Bose if it was an option, but then I love music so it's important to me. Having said all that, now I tend to turn the music off and listen to the exhaust most of the time, but sometimes a bit of Faithless - Insomnia has to be played, and I like it to sound good!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think a lot of people make the mistake of evaluating a car's sound system with the car parked up. Bose actually sounds okay when sat in the car on the driveway; on the move at speed however, it become very flat and one-dimensional - if you know what I mean.


----------

